# Memorial Day Weekend In Virginia On Short Notice!



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are looking for a spot for Memorial Day weekend on what is obviously very short notice. We don't need activities and such within the campground. Just a nice, quiet spot for the weekend that will accept our Silly Shelties...preferably with some fuddy duddy kinds of attractions nearby...museums, battlefields, such things as that.

We are in the Fredericksburg area. We don't need to go far...

Any suggestions? HELP!

Wendy


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Wendy,

We're not too far from you. We're just outside of Richmond and have reservations at Belle Isle State Park for Memorial Day. Had to make them in the winter as the state parks tend to fill up early. Have you checked the Reserve America website to see what may be available still? http://www.reserveamerica.com/

You can search for campgrounds near your zipcode to see what may be available. Last year, this is what we had to do for Memorial Day as we were late making our reservations. Kept checking the website everyday, until a spot opened up at North Bend after someone cancelled. That may be your best shot this late in the game, just watching to see if anything comes open at the last minute. Best of luck and hope you find something!


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

You might try Small Country in Louisa, we stayed there last fall for a weekend and it was nice. We went down there to attend my cousin's wedding and didn't spend much time in the cg but it was reasonably priced and the new bathhouses were really nice.

http://www.smallcountry.com/

Lynne


----------

